# June Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'haircuts and does - before and after pictures'.

I think that all of us love a good visit at a hairdresser or a barber - so why not to share our horse awesome haircuts and does too? So, in June, we share photos of decently moderate or nicely tide manes and tails. Or perhaps you want to share a more showy hairdo/ cut? You decide, the only guideline is that there must be before-after photos, and something must have been done after the 1st photo.

Now, you will have from June 6 to July 15 for entering your photo.

Please enter your two photos (before and after) as a reply to this thread.
******

After July 15, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of June 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

_*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place.

People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up. Notice that May 2021 is an exception!

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme.

Have fun!_

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK - seems that this competition hasn't had any entries - so I'll leave this open for extra two weeks just in case that someone still wants to participate. However, I'll open a new one for July today, of course - please stay tuned.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

You caught me just after I had trimmed a bridle path on my horses. So I had no “before “ photos.
In past photos of the event, the expression on one of the horses shows that she is not impressed with my hair cutting skills.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Even we don't have 'before' photos, I'm sure that we all would like to see your past photos, @Cordillera Cowboy ! 😊 .


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Pinatubo has never been impressed with my hair cutting skills.


----------

